# Moving Home to UK, freight Help PLS!



## UKphotog (May 13, 2010)

Hi there,
I have been living in the US for about 10 years now but the marriage has failed and my mother (at home in UK) is on her own now so I am going home.

I need a shipping company who will pick up at a hotel (need asap as am in hotel atm due to divorce/separation) and deliver to the door in UK.

I don't have too much, about 6 sports bags, guitar cabinet (bout 1.5ft cubed), electric guitar and some odds/ends.

I am kind of in shock atm (guess these things do it to ya) but need to get going with things.

I have emailed (and back and forth) "Excess-Baggage" but their service is "you pack yourself" and not all that helpfull to be honest. I have clothes in bags and few electronic goods and the musical stuff and little photography gear (rest will fly with me) and their advice on packing etc. is very minimal.

Anyway, need good shipping company asap.

Air is great (faster) but sea is ok too really. Have been quoted about 300 quid thus far for air.

Thanks,

N


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

Google "international shipping houston tx". Do not forget to check if you will have to pay import tax to the UK on your equipment.


----------

